# My parents and I restoring our 100 year old Historic Opera House.



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

It took us 9 years so far to renovate our 100 year old Historic Opera House. We are re-living the pain and joy while making this video. 

The background is me singing "Jill's Theme" from the movie "Once upon a time in the West" composed by Ennio Morricone

Thank you!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, what a labor of love.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Really enjoyed that, I love old buildings put to use, sadly we knock down far too many of them in the UK and redevelop the land.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS. May all sorts of good and great musicians find their way to your town and to that main stage.

The dogged perseverence, dedication and sheer donkey work, involved are amazing, and all toward restoring this old music venue. 

(I love old smaller capacity houses - great venue for actually playing / communicating and for intimate listening.)

Kudos to your family!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

presto said:


> Really enjoyed that, I love old buildings put to use, sadly we knock down far too many of them in the UK and redevelop the land.


A lot of old buildings and houses were knocked down in our town too. The opera house was abandon. Many people who grew up here didn't even know there was an opera house in the middle of downtown.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

PetrB said:


> CONGRATULATIONS. May all sorts of good and great musicians find their way to your town and to that main stage.
> 
> The dogged perseverence, dedication and sheer donkey work, involved are amazing, and all toward restoring this old music venue.
> 
> ...


We sure felt like donkeys at the end of the day. LOL.


----------

